# P320 .45 Full Size Conversion Kit



## ras100 (Mar 20, 2016)

Just purchased a P320 Compact 9mm and love it. Was wondering how the full size conversion kit works for those that have tried it. I'm assuming that the kit includes everything I would need to shoot .45 ammo out of the box. Also, I'm looking for a vendor that offers the kit at a bit less cost than Sig has it ($399). I googled the kit and couldn't find much in stock. I see the kit offered for the P250. Would this work for my 320? Thanks in advance for any help/opinions. I live in NY so it's nice not having to register this converted .45.


----------



## migrath (Jan 16, 2018)

ras100 said:


> Just purchased a P320 Compact 9mm and love it. Was wondering how the full size conversion kit works for those that have tried it. I'm assuming that the kit includes everything I would need to shoot .45 ammo out of the box. Also, I'm looking for a vendor that offers the kit at a bit less cost than Sig has it ($399). I googled the kit and couldn't find much in stock. I see the kit offered for the P250. Would this work for my 320? Thanks in advance for any help/opinions. I live in NY so it's nice not having to register this converted .45.


ras100, Migliaccio & Rathod LLP is investigating this issue as a potential unfair & deceptive trade practice. If you purchased a Sig Sauer P320 in anticipation of being able to purchase and use a 45 conversion kit, our attorneys want to speak with you. I will reply with a phone number and link to our page if you would like more information. The forum rules prevent me from posting links on this first post.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

No, you can't use the 9 mm fire control unit for .45 ACP. And you definitely cannot use a P250 upper with a P320 grip module and FCU.


----------



## migrath (Jan 16, 2018)

*For More Information*

Please contact us by phone, at (202) 470-5320. Alternatively, you can visit our website (which I have to modify to make it publishable on this site) at classlawdc . com --> Blog --> Sig Sauer P320. There you'll find more information and if you feel that it reflects your experience, we would like to speak with you.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

ras100 said:


> Just purchased a P320 Compact 9mm and love it. Was wondering how the full size conversion kit works for those that have tried it. I'm assuming that the kit includes everything I would need to shoot .45 ammo out of the box. Also, I'm looking for a vendor that offers the kit at a bit less cost than Sig has it ($399). I googled the kit and couldn't find much in stock. I see the kit offered for the P250. Would this work for my 320? Thanks in advance for any help/opinions. I live in NY so it's nice not having to register this converted .45.


At least in a state where the firearms have to be registered and listed on your permit. You'd better make sure that those different calibers are listed along with that particular guns serial number. For example: If you had a Glock that was originally a 9mm and you bought a .40 caliber conversion for it or vice versa, you may have to list it as a Glock G19 or G23 9mm/.40 serial number XXX#####. I would imagine that in a state like New York if you initially registered the weapon as a 9mm and got caught carrying it as a .40 you may have some splainin' to do. Not only that you could have your permit revoked. But regardless the Sig's FCU (fire control unit) has the serial number stamped on it and will have to be registered with the state.

I've never looked into it, but I don't believe that you can convert the 9mm P320 into a .45 without getting a different FCU. As for the P250/P320 definitely not. The FCU for the P250 is for a DAO (Double Action Only) pistol and the P320 is striker fired.

I don't know if you are aware of this but Sig has issued a voluntary upgrade of the P320's. In some cases the pistol if dropped and strikes the rear of the slide/frame it could go off.



> SIG SAUER Issues Voluntary Upgrade of P320 Pistol
> www.sigsauer.com/press-releases/sig-sauer-issues...
> Sig Sauer SIG SAUER Issues Voluntary Upgrade of P320 Pistol. World renowned and the choice for many of the premier global military, law enforcement and commercial users.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Just buy a 45 saves on headaches.


----------

